# I should trust you?



## ICE (Apr 26, 2014)

The job is residential solar.  The panel is center fed so the 120% rule can't be used.  The mains are 100 amp.  The installer claims that the panel is rated at 125 amp.



https://flic.kr/p/nmVxz3  [/URL]

It's a little too convenient that the only damage to the label happened to eliminate the rating.

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

All it took was a call to GE and I was able to assure the contractor that the rating is 100amp.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 26, 2014)

They should have made a new label......


----------



## ICE (May 10, 2014)

The solar contractor requested inspection for last Friday.  The contractor called that morning and asked the office manager to replace me with another inspector.  The reason given was that I and the H/O had a big argument and the H/O doesn't want me on the property.  Well that's BS and didn't happen so the office manager said no.

Then the contractor asked to speak to me.  He wanted to know what time would I be there.  I gave him a two hour window and asked what was done about replacing the service panel.  He told me that he had a letter from GE attesting to the fact that the panel is rated at 125 amps and therefor it does not need to be replaced.

Hearing that, I called GE for the second time.  I was assured that this panel is rated at 100 amps.  I was on hold for five minutes while the GE person searched archive files to find a model number that was retired years ago and there it was...100 amps.

So I get to the job-site and the guy that met me hands me these pictures.



https://flic.kr/p/nAscYi  [/URL]

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

My first thought was that whoever did this is better than Dennis.

The story about a letter from GE turned out to be another lie.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 10, 2014)

Where does that say 125A?


----------



## ICE (May 10, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Where does that say 125A?


Oh crap, I posted the wrong picture.  There I fixed it.

The label looks like it was born yesterday.  I really do wonder what's going on.


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2014)

The original pic looks modified....


----------



## Dennis (May 11, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> My first thought was that whoever did this is better than Dennis.


That would not be hard to do-- I could have done better but I didn't want to spend the time--Also the orange mark thru hides some sins


----------



## ICE (May 11, 2014)

Dennis said:
			
		

> That would not be hard to do-- I could have done better but I didn't want to spend the time--Also the orange mark thru hides some sins


This is the upper right-hand corner of the label that is on the enclosure.  The ink used is different than the ink that was used on the rest of the label.  The ink has faded much more than the rest of the label.



https://flic.kr/p/nho42x  [/URL] 

That didn't happen with the label that is in the picture that they presented.  None of the label that they presented has faded.

Note that the letter E has what looks like a slight defect on the top.  It is a little bump.

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

That defect is repeated on the label that they presented.  The original may not be a defect in the ink but rather just another spot on the paper.  Here it is definitely a defect in the ink.  

https://www.flickr.com/people/97859466@N05/

 

I only have pictures on a laptop to work with so I might be dead wrong in questioning them about this.  However, they lie with aplomb and I don't trust them at all.  Add to that...GE says that the rating is 100 amps.


----------



## ICE (May 16, 2014)

Now the rest of the story:

I called GE at the first inspection and was assured that the bus rating is 100 amp.  I called GE at the second inspection and was assured that the bus rating is 100 amp.  Today was the third inspection.  The contractor told me that he talked to GE and was told that if a particular 125 amp breaker is installed, the bus rating becomes 125 amp.  I called GE before I left the office and was assured that the bus rating is 100 amp.

When I arrived I found that a 125 amp main has been installed.   I called GE with the contractor and owner present.  We were assured that the bus rating is 100 amp.  Then the owner says, "But you told me that the bus becomes 125 amp with xyz breaker"  That's when the GE engineer says, "Well there is a footnote in the catalog that this panel-board can have an optional 125 amp main."

It took two weeks and four calls to get the truth.  The problem is now that the bus is 125 amp, they still can't use the 120% rule with a 125 amp main.  They will put back the 100 amp main.

I still don't trust them.  Well we have a history.


----------



## JBI (May 20, 2014)

Those who ignore history are doomed to repeat it.

Maybe someday this contractor will learn from your history with him...


----------

